# Werners's ladders are sh!t



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought a 6' Werners's stepladder from Home Cheapo on sale for twenty nine bucks and got exactly what I paid for. It has always been unsteady, almost like one leg was too short.

Today it dropped me. It went sideways when I was working in a suspended ceiling. I got bashed up pretty good but nothing's broken.

The first dumpster I see, that thing has a new home.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Lite and Featherlite ladders are made in Canada :thumbup:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

99cents said:


> I bought a 6' Werners's stepladder from Home Cheapo on sale for twenty nine bucks and got exactly what I paid for. It has always been unsteady, almost like one leg was too short.
> 
> Today it dropped me. It went sideways when I was working in a suspended ceiling. I got bashed up pretty good but nothing's broken.
> 
> The first dumpster I see, that thing has a new home.


PSA: "Cheap ladders are dangerous". 

What was it rated for?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> I bought a 6' Werners's stepladder from Home Cheapo on sale for twenty nine bucks and got exactly what I paid for. It has always been unsteady, almost like one leg was too short.
> 
> Today it dropped me. It went sideways when I was working in a suspended ceiling. I got bashed up pretty good but nothing's broken.
> 
> The first dumpster I see, that thing has a new home.


What did you expect for $29. Buy the 300 lb rated ladders with bracing opposite each step. 

BTW, I bought a 6' ladder from Lowes for $39 for around the house and it is perfectly fine. Don't think it will last long in the field.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Worth absolutely every penny. 

-John


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Worth absolutely every penny.
> 
> -John


Sort of like a little giant , but fiberglass ? I've never had any problems with Werner ladders . If you buy the green , or blue 200 pound homeowner specials for $29.00 , this is what you get . I wouldn't get less than a 1 or 1A .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> PSA: "Cheap ladders are dangerous".
> 
> What was it rated for?


At $29.00 I'm guessing 150 pounds , lol ? In most cases , cheaper isn't better !


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I buy the green because I don't weigh much. Sounds like you need an orange or yellow.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I buy the green because I don't weigh much. Sounds like you need an orange or yellow.


We have a green one we nicnamed "Superlight" I broke the top plastic shelf/rung when I stood on it with 1 foot.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> PSA: "Cheap ladders are dangerous".
> 
> What was it rated for?


It was rated for the dumpster.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Never had a problem with Werner ladders, but I dislike Louisville ladders.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Our company only has double sided ladders, they get quite heavy when you get into the 14' range but they are worth every penny. Two guys can work on them, durable, and best of all they are super sturdy. It's really hard to fall on those ladders, but some guys still find a way. .


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Green Bull. The only ladders made in Louisville Kentucky.....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

smiley mcrib said:


> Our company only has double sided ladders, they get quite heavy when you get into the 14' range but they are worth every penny. Two guys can work on them, durable, and best of all they are super sturdy. It's really hard to fall on those ladders, but some guys still find a way. .


Im pretty sure 1 dude per ladder is the rule.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

99cents said:


> I bought a 6' Werners's stepladder from Home Cheapo on sale for twenty nine bucks and got exactly what I paid for. It has always been unsteady, almost like one leg was too short.
> 
> Today it dropped me. It went sideways when I was working in a suspended ceiling. I got bashed up pretty good but nothing's broken.
> 
> The first dumpster I see, that thing has a new home.


It is not the ladder, but the low rating that is the problem. Only 300# rated ladders on my truck. Anything less is....... well, less. Just wondering, if you knew it was flimsy/unsteady, why did you continue to use it?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Just purchased 2 of the green sixes and they won't open/close for ****. Oiled them, checked out the hinges, all seems in good order. Now guys are carrying them up and down stairs in the open position. So their gone to the dump too. junk.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Skip the green ones and buy the orange or blue Werners. Your ladder problems will disappear. Ladders (and tools in general) are an area where if you throw enough money at it, the problem will be solved.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with the OP.

I almost broke my ankle when I set a Blue Werner 6' on a slightly
uneven surface, and it "twisted" and collapsed.

The part that didn't hold up is the aluminum spreader between
the halves. Werner has "regular", "heavy duty" and "extra heavy
duty" spreaders depending on the rating. 

It's not the # rating, I guess spreader is included in the
different ladder ratings. Some 375 lb ratings have
"heavy duty" spreaders, but all the
ladders I have bought have the higher rating and the "extra 
heavy duty" spreaders -- it's easy to see the difference and
they feel much more solid and safer than my old blue werner
cheapo.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Electrical Student said:


> Just purchased 2 of the green sixes and they won't open/close for ****. Oiled them, checked out the hinges, all seems in good order. Now guys are carrying them up and down stairs in the open position. So their gone to the dump too. junk.


Same with this one. Garbage product.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The problem is NOT with Werner, it is with the cheap version that was purchased along with the cheap location it was purchased, and then typing to use it in a professional capacity.

If you stick with IA or IAA ratings you'll NEVER have a the problems you are having with a Werner, or any other quality brand.

What do you expect for a $29 Home Cheapo ladder??


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> The problem is NOT with Werner, it is with the cheap version that was purchased along with the cheap location it was purchased, and then typing to use it in a professional capacity.
> 
> If you stick with IA or IAA ratings you'll NEVER have a the problems you are having with a Werner, or any other quality brand.
> 
> What do you expect for a $29 Home Cheapo ladder??


What he said ^ ! For $29.00 you'd have to know that's a throw away , lol ! Do yourself a favor an buy a 1 or 1A rated ladder , you'll thank yourself when you're not getting up off a floor .


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Skip the green ones and buy the orange or blue Werners. Your ladder problems will disappear. Ladders (and tools in general) are an area where if you throw enough money at it, the problem will be solved.


I borrowed a werner blue from another trade yesterday, and it was easily my least favorite ladder ever.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

By Home Depot pricing, 16-17 bucks per foot buys you a ladder that won't twist unless your not setting it up correctly.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

chewy said:


> Im pretty sure 1 dude per ladder is the rule.


 Some ladders are designed for use by more than one person. All of the double sided ladders that I have seen are designed for use by two people at the same time. That is one of the reasons that they are so much heavier than a single sided one.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

The green is great for me I weigh 130lb but if your a bigger guy then get the orange ones


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Some ladders are designed for use by more than one person. All of the double sided ladders that I have seen are designed for use by two people at the same time. That is one of the reasons that they are so much heavier than a single sided one.


I worked on a double sided ladder. Can't say it was legal or not but with two guys on the thing it gets awkward. That's when we had to change our methods.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

howabout said:


> I worked on a double sided ladder. Can't say it was legal or not but with two guys on the thing it gets awkward. That's when we had to change our methods.


On our ladders it says not to exceed 375 lbs or something but the picture shows two people working on it at the same time. Can be really handy at times. . But those ladders are a lot heavier than normal


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> Our company only has double sided ladders, they get quite heavy when you get into the 14' range but they are worth every penny. Two guys can work on them, durable, and best of all they are super sturdy. It's really hard to fall on those ladders, but some guys still find a way. .


i get weirded out when i see two guys working on one ladder...


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> i get weirded out when i see two guys working on one ladder...


It's only weird if you make it weird.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> It's only weird if you make it weird.












like this?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Some ladders are designed for use by more than one person. All of the double sided ladders that I have seen are designed for use by two people at the same time. That is one of the reasons that they are so much heavier than a single sided one.


Its gay.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

if it was any gayer it'd have wings on its shoes


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ultrastep Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxIjEDXQcWo

Get's rid of your 4ft, 6ft, 8ft into 1 !!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So, if I understand this correctly, it's okay to sell a cheap, wobbly POS ladder to a homeowner so he can fall off it and break his face?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

chewy said:


> We have a green one we nicnamed "Superlight" I broke the top plastic shelf/rung when I stood on it with 1 foot.


 









Duhhh


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Duhhh


Thats just for civilians.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Some apprentice at a former employer face planted after falling off the top step 8" ladder and barely survived. Broke his face and can't work anymore. My philosophy: I just get a taller ladder.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Ladder load ratings apply to each side of a 'mechanic's,' or two-sided ladder. That is, a 300-lb. rated ladder can have 300 lbs. on each side, for a total load of 600 lbs.

Apart from the steps being nicer, such ladders have a wider footprint. The "back" side is sloped at the same angle, and not nearly vertical as is usual with step ladders. Wider footprint = more stable.

I have ladders by all three 'big' names (and a few 'lesser' names, too!). All are fine ladders. Indeed, the Werner, Louisville, and Green Bull ladders are so similar I suspect they are all made on the same line, from the same parts, and only the lables differ 

Seriously, though ... for me, it's the little 'extras' that matter. Werner really got my attention when they came out with their 'job station' ladders, which have all sorts of things to help the electrician. I really appreciate being able to hang a bucket of stuff from the top of these step ladders.:thumbup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> The problem is NOT with Werner, it is with the cheap version that was purchased along with the cheap location it was purchased, and then typing to use it in a professional capacity.
> 
> If you stick with IA or IAA ratings you'll NEVER have a the problems you are having with a Werner, or any other quality brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I buy the 20 4 foot home cheapo ladders made by Werner when their on sale I haven't had a issue to date


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

99cents said:


> I bought a 6' Werners's stepladder from Home Cheapo on sale for twenty nine bucks and got exactly what I paid for. It has always been unsteady, almost like one leg was too short.
> 
> Today it dropped me. It went sideways when I was working in a suspended ceiling. I got bashed up pretty good but nothing's broken.
> 
> The first dumpster I see, that thing has a new home.


So you were exceeding the weight limit and using it in a manner it wasn't designed and you blame the manufacturer?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> So you were exceeding the weight limit and using it in a manner it wasn't designed and you blame the manufacturer?


It sounds like he made the center of gravity change (reached off to the side) and thus it toppled.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Lessons to be learned: You get what you pay for. You can't put I beams on a skyscraper with a come-a-long. If used improperly even the most high quality expensive saw can hurt you. Basically you need to be smarter than what you are working with.


----------

